# Kein Druck als PDF bei grossem Dokument?



## Spelmann (16. März 2011)

Hi,
ich hab hier eine Datei 100x215 cm / 125dpi die ich nicht als PDF ausgeben kann. Alles streikt. Photoshop steigt einfach aus.
Wenn ichs mit dem Acrobat Distiller versuch bekomme ich wenigstens eine Fehlermeldung:

```
%%[ Error: undefined; OffendingCommand: 8BPS ]%%
%%[ Flushing: rest of job (to end-of-file) will be ignored ]%%
%%[ Warning: PostScript error. No PDF file produced. ] %%
```
Wenn ich es über Illustrator versuche bekomme ich den lapidaren Hinweis: Die Illustration kann nicht gedruckt werden.
Ich hab im Illustrator verschiedene Farbprofile probiert. Nix.
Dann hab ich mal alle Ebenen bis auf ein unverfängliches Rechteck gelöscht. Nix.
Mit 4Kernen und 8GB RAM bin ich Hardwaremäßig gut ausgestattet.

Kann Acrobat Pro aus solchen Dateien vielleicht einfach kein PDF erstellen?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. März 2011)

Hallo,
versuch doch mal aus deiner PSD ein Tiff zu machen und dieses dann in ein PDF umzuwandeln?

Gruß


----------



## Spelmann (16. März 2011)

Ne. funktioniert leider auch nicht.
Eine halbe Lösung habe ich bis jetzt hinbekommen.
Ich habe die Datei von Photoshop heraus als Photoshop EPS gespeichert. Drucken aus dieser Datei heraus ging zwar auch nicht, aber "Versuch macht klug" habe ich diese Datei mal ungeöffnet per Drag&Drop in den Distiller gezogen. Und siehe da, er hat seinen Dienst aufgenommen und die PDF erstellt.

Allerdings hat er auch die Schriften und Logos als Bild umgewandelt. Bei diesem Auftrag ist das nicht so wild, da die Texte und Logos recht groß sind. Prinzipiell und für die Zukunft hätte ich hier aber lieber die Pfade erhalten, weswegen mich dieser Erfolg nicht ganz glücklich stimmt.

Weißt Du was von Dateigrößenbegrenzungen für PDF?


----------



## smileyml (16. März 2011)

Eventuell in InDesign platzieren und dort exportieren?!


----------



## Spelmann (16. März 2011)

Ich habs nicht anders erwartet aber trotzdem mal versucht. Auch InDesign bricht ab. Überrascht mich hier aber am wenigsten. Ich benutze InDesign für Prospekte und nicht für Großformat Druck.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. März 2011)

Hi,
ja das gibt es, die maximale Seitengröße liegt bei 508 x 508 cm.
Dies wurde mit PDF 1.5 durch den Vergrößerungsfaktor abgeschafft.
Wenn du kein X-3 oder anderes spezielles Profil verwenden mußt dann versuch das doch mal mit PDF 1.5.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Spelmann (16. März 2011)

Ah O.K. Vielen Dank!
Klingt als wär das meine Lösung. Allerdings stehe ich da ein bischen auf dem Schlauch.
Ist PDF 1.5 in Acrobat Pro 9 implementiert?
Bisher wähle ich einfach die Joboptions aus die ich mir von der Druckerei heruntergeladen habe und drucke. Hab mich da noch nie um Versionen gekümmert.

Wie und wo wähle ich PDF 1.5 denn aus?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. März 2011)

Hi,
ja, hier kannst du auch nachlesen welche Acrobat Version mit welcher PDF Version kompatibel ist.

Gruß


----------

